# 3 Wheeled Road Buggy



## Duncan (Dec 8, 2008)

Couple of comments

If you are intent on a light high performance machine - you don't need a gearbox a single speed will be good

Why three wheels?
I looked at three wheels initially but the rear wheel seems to take at least as much space as having two wheels at the back

http://www.diyelectriccar.com/forum...-dubious-device-44370p2.html?highlight=duncan


----------



## TNEV (Jun 29, 2013)

I like the unique appearance and simplicity of the reverse trike. I would also assume there is a slight increase in efficiancy but that may not be accurate.


----------



## Duncan (Dec 8, 2008)

TNEV said:


> I like the unique appearance and simplicity of the reverse trike. I would also assume there is a slight increase in efficiancy but that may not be accurate.


Yeah
I quite like the looks - 

but its actually quite difficult to get everything together on a trike
that single rear wheel and its suspension is quite a space waster

Anyway given that you are going down that route similar specs to the Device would be good
BUT you will need 3 to 4 times as much battery
My battery is 50Kg (and I am going to double it when funds (and wife) permit)
200Kg of battery would give a good range


----------



## TNEV (Jun 29, 2013)

I am not sure I follow the "3 to 4 times the battery"?

I am a newbie and not sure what that is referring to..


----------



## Duncan (Dec 8, 2008)

TNEV said:


> I am not sure I follow the "3 to 4 times the battery"?
> 
> I am a newbie and not sure what that is referring to..


Hi TNEV

I have 88 cells each 3.3volts and 16 Amphours (and 0.5Kg)
Arranged 44 in series 2 in parallel to give 145volts and 32 amphours
(44 x 3.3 = 145 and 16 x 2 = 32)
This is 4650 watt hours 
(145 x 32)
You should only use 80% (or you will kill your batteries)
3717 watt hours 
(4650 x 80%)

This gives me a range of about 30Km - 18 miles

If you want a range of 60 miles you will need about three times as much
This will probably mean 145 volts x 100 amphours (Ah)
44 cells each of 100Ah
This will weigh ~ 150Kg

As a short ranged machine I am using Headway cells 
for a longer range machine most people use CALB cells


----------



## TNEV (Jun 29, 2013)

Thanks Duncan for the detailed reply! That makes sense. Any feedback on motor selection?


----------



## Duncan (Dec 8, 2008)

TNEV said:


> Thanks Duncan for the detailed reply! That makes sense. Any feedback on motor selection?


There is AC - which is definitely the way of the future 
Or DC
AC is either expensive or wimpy or both
As a Scotsman its got to be DC

You can either buy something like a Warp9 or get a 9 inch forklift motor
and advance the brush timing
I have an 11 inch motor - but that is what was available - a 9 inch would have been better

Read the forklift motor thread on the motor page


----------



## vmrod (Jul 2, 2010)

A 9" motor is all you need. Although, I'm using a vw tranny to drive my front 2 wheels.

It definetly moves!


----------



## aj9198816 (Dec 2, 2021)

TNEV said:


> Beralih EV
> 
> Saya melihat beberapa info tentang Switch 3 wheeled EV dan itu membuat roda saya berputar. Saya di masa lalu ingin membangun kereta batu tabung dan juga sangat tertarik untuk membangun helikopter kustom. Saya juga sangat menggali ide Ariel Atom sebagai kendaraan yang keren. Saya selalu menjadi penggemar berat teknologi dan EV jadi mulai berpikir ke arah itu untuk sebuah proyek.
> 
> ...


----------

